# Acai supplements



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi

Not sure if anyone can advise, is it ok to take acai berry supplements during treatment and beyond?
I'm due to start stimming next Tuesday.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

With herbal supplements there will be very little information if any at all.
Why do you want to take it?


----------



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

HI Hazel

My partner takes them as he says they help with the diet and losing weight, I could still do with losing a few pounds (more like kilos  ) and just wondered if they're ok to take

Cheers, Claire


----------

